# RoozzUpdated.hta keeps opening



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

hi!

this is my system:










now my problem is this thing keeps on opening and even alt tabs me from my game which sucks coz sometimes im in a middle of something and it alt tabs to this crap:










the above image shows what it looks like after i found the dam folder location and deleted it but it still pops up, somehow something else is opening it

any tips on how to get rid of it?

EDIT* wrong second image lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you could try this in hunter mode Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi you could try this in hunter mode Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems




ah crap i closed the window already, will update when it pops up again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hunter Mode 
This is a special, innovative feature of Revo uninstaller which indeed has two sub modes – Hunter mode and Drag and drop mode. This mode is giving you a flexibility to uninstall applications with one click (stop or delete) by simply dragging and dropping program icons to the Hunter icon or by dragging the Hunter window, with the mouse cursor, over desktop icons, quick launch toolbar, in the system tray or to the open program's window

or this Forced Uninstall 

Revo Uninstaller Pro has a very powerful feature called Forced Uninstall. This feature allows you to remove leftovers of programs that are already uninstalled, incomplete installations and uninstall remnants of programs! It does not matter if the program, you want to remove, is not listed in Revo Uninstaller Pro or in Windows Add/Remove Programs Control Panel applet. Forced Uninstall gives power to the user but still keeps the safety and the accuracy of the results. It is very useful when the installation is corrupted and cannot continue further. Forced Uninstall is the best solution when you have to remove partially installed programs, partially uninstalled programs, and programs not listed as installed at all
I think you may need the 30 day trial for it to work I honestly can't recall


----------



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hunter Mode
> This is a special, innovative feature of Revo uninstaller which indeed has two sub modes – Hunter mode and Drag and drop mode. This mode is giving you a flexibility to uninstall applications with one click (stop or delete) by simply dragging and dropping program icons to the Hunter icon or by dragging the Hunter window, with the mouse cursor, over desktop icons, quick launch toolbar, in the system tray or to the open program's window
> 
> or this Forced Uninstall
> ...


Hi yea i used the kill process, kill and delete process and stop from auto starting feature, i can't use the uninstall coz there was no uninstall package.

I'll edit this thread once it doesn't pop up again
thanks for the suggested software!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The second option could work


----------



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

joeten said:


> The second option could work


hi it's me again, so it didnt open for a whole day but this morning it opened again, btw when i point the crosshair on the window it's the same as pointing the hunter mode crosshair to my taskbar, it says unresolved

so would it be possible that another program is trying to open it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try the forced uninstall,not sure why your getting unresolved could be since you removed in part that has caused that issue


----------



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi did you try the forced uninstall,not sure why your getting unresolved could be since you removed in part that has caused that issue


I can't force uninstall it due to the fact that the folder is gone (it says unisntall package is not found) and nope it has been like this even before i deleted the folder


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I suggest you use system restore to a point prior to your uninstall efforts then use revo to remove it


----------



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

joeten said:


> I suggest you use system restore to a point prior to your uninstall efforts then use revo to remove it


i can't find a system restore point where it was installed so i just reinstalled it and so far it hasn't reopened yet, will update again tomorrow of the status


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that is the other way around it but if you try uninstalling again use revo


----------



## Kimatsu (Dec 26, 2012)

joeten said:


> Ok that is the other way around it but if you try uninstalling again use revo


ok update on it, i unsintalled and lol forgot to use revo but yea it's not opening again, thanks for the suggestion tho!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool as long as it is gone and your happy


----------

